# how common... labour at 37 weeks



## Littlemills88

a question for anyone with experience, or if you know of anybody going into labour after 37 weeks but before 40 with your first baby...

i am 37+1 and everyone seems to think my baby is gonna be early, my OH doesnt think i will last another week! i dont know why! 

i was wondering how common it is to go into labour this early even though at full term as my midwife said it is more common to go overdue with your first... :shrug:


----------



## impatient

I don't know, but have been wondering the same thing!! I'm 37 1/2 weeks and everyone thinks I'm going early too. I've been having BH all day and pretty regularly for the past few hours!


----------



## Jessicax5

I had my first at 39w3d :)


----------



## kayla2010

id love to go now!! x


----------



## alynn6758

I had my first at 37 weeks :) but I had been dilated and having false labor off and on for 2 weeks before he came :) he was 7lb 10oz at 37 weeks! his little brother came at 38 weeks and was 8lb1oz...I wonder what their little sister is going to do? early? on time? late?


----------



## courtz_2222

This is my first i dont feel like i can go any longer..my belly feels so tight..but ive had no BH or aches etc..but as you said "littlemills88" it is ment to be more common to go over, keep us updated n hope all goes well xxx


----------



## Sophist

Here's a chart I found:

Distribution of babies born by week:

37 weeks - 5.69%
38 weeks - 14.36%
39 weeks - 21.56%
40 weeks - 32.44%
41 weeks - 14.65%
42 weeks - 3.40%
43+ weeks - 0.13%

Also:

Babies born *on* the due date = 4 to 5%


----------



## brunette&bubs

Wow, very interesting...thanks for posting Sophist!

I'd love to go now...and if I don't im getting induced Wed. sigh....


----------



## R J 1980

I had my first at 38 weeks. My doctor estimated this would be when I would go based on my exam at 34 weeks and she was right lol! I'm hoping to have LO at around 38 weeks this time too. 40 weeks is TOO LONG!!! :)


----------



## blessedmomma

my 1st was 37+6
my 2nd was due date
my 3rd was 41+4 (had to be induced)
my 4th was 38+6
my 5th will be induced at 37 weeks at the latest due to complications

thanks sophist, that was a good table you found! very interesting...:winkwink:


----------



## punkiedog99

I had both my boys at 37.5 days, so it is possible. My OB says it is because I am little though at 5'1 and my babies were large (8.4 and 8.11). This guy is supposed to be even bigger so we will see...(I'm 35 weeks now).


----------



## InvisibleRain

looks like i'm not the only one being told i'll be early lol ^^;
we can only hope our LO's decide to give mummy a break and come early... otherwise, we wait for them to be ready.... oooh the dread, but it's been said for years and years that it's all worth it.. <3 :)


----------



## shelbyfakla

had my girl at 37 4 week she is now a week old


----------



## daisy118

I had my first son at a little over 37 weeks. Hoping for the same this time around. :)


----------



## Tanikit

I am due to be induced around 38 weeks so would really like to go into natural labour sometime between 37 and 38 weeks - last time I was about to start labour when they induced at 38 + 2 so ever hopeful this time, but I guess there is no guarantee and the chance is still pretty small.


----------



## izzys_girl

my mom had three of us. me two weeks late, my sister two weeks early and my brother right on time.. but i usually hear of more having the baby 2 weeks early, than later... so its possible.


----------



## starlight2801

People have been saying to me that LO will arrive early too as bubs dropped quite early.

I'm trying to ignore them to be honest. I regularly read on here how fed up all the overdue ladies are and I'm worried that if I let myself believe she'll arrive early I'll be fed up before I even get to my due date which wouldn't be good x


----------



## DelicateAngel

I had my daughter at 39 +6... kinda hoping I dont have to wait that long this time round :D x


----------



## Chellepot

People think I wont go to 40 weeks, which I secretly hope is true, but I think this little one is going to hang on for dear life. When I get to 37 weeks I am actively going to try to start labour through as many natural methods as possible (except castor oil). I am also going to ask MW tomorrow if she will consider giving me a sweep t help things along. With SPD problems and a hubby about to deploy overseas would be nice to have him a tiny bit early so I can get settled at home before I get left to my own devices!


----------



## brandybum

my sister was 3 days early with her 1st and SIL was 2weeks early with first!
xx


----------



## Littlemills88

starlight2801 said:


> People have been saying to me that LO will arrive early too as bubs dropped quite early.
> 
> I'm trying to ignore them to be honest. I regularly read on here how fed up all the overdue ladies are and I'm worried that if I let myself believe she'll arrive early I'll be fed up before I even get to my due date which wouldn't be good x

i know what you mean, i think because i have it in my head that i wont make 40 weeks, if i go ovrdue i think ill be really frustrated!!! 

fingers crossed for an early appearance!! :winkwink:


----------



## 2ndtimer

first ds at 37+4 and 2nd ds at 37+1, i am so hoping for the same this time, it is so frustrating waiting!!! come on lil man and meet your brothers x


----------



## onedaybaby

I have a feeling that I will be earlier rather than later as have felt baby engaging for a few weeks now, except at 31 weeks he was still 'free'. From the pains in my ladybits this weekend it feels like he is very low down now. I have to walk very slowly.
I know this doesn't necessarily mean anything but if you 'feel' like baby will come early does that have any bearing on when they actually arrive, or is the feeling usually wrong?


----------



## BaybeeMama

According to my mom I was the only one out of all my siblings who were born on their due date... I wonder if my bebe will be the same lol


----------



## PeanutBean

My son came at 38+3. Of course it happens. I suspect not on the basis of ad hoc speculation though! :lol: 'People' say a lot of things about pregnancy but guessing when the baby will come is no more accurate than "you're very big are you sure it's not twins?"!


----------



## maybemum2be

I am so ready today! I have been waiting for the magic 37 weeks and now that has come I just want to meet him or her! x


----------



## Charlene_b_x

My 1st baby was born at 36w5d ! Was a shock x


----------



## kellou

I had both mine at 37wks and it's likely I'll have this one around the same time...to be honest I hope I do cause I feel like I'm going to pop :)


----------



## Littlemills88

onedaybaby said:


> I have a feeling that I will be earlier rather than later as have felt baby engaging for a few weeks now, except at 31 weeks he was still 'free'. From the pains in my ladybits this weekend it feels like he is very low down now. I have to walk very slowly.
> I know this doesn't necessarily mean anything but if you 'feel' like baby will come early does that have any bearing on when they actually arrive, or is the feeling usually wrong?

i know i thougt thee same thing! i have been having what can only be described as stabbing pains down below (on my cervix?) i wondered if this was the baby becoming engaged? they are very painful and stop me in my tracks but only last a few seconds so not like contractions.

i had a "feeling" too... i hope its true even though i am not totally prepared for her yet!


----------



## spring_baby

1st induced 39 weeks
2nd natural 39 weeks 9lb 9oz
3rd natural prem 35 weeks 9lb 6oz!!!
4th at mo c sect due 36 weeks but has threatened to come already fx he stays put till 36 weeks xx


----------



## Littlemills88

spring_baby said:


> 1st induced 39 weeks
> 2nd natural 39 weeks 9lb 9oz
> 3rd natural prem 35 weeks 9lb 6oz!!!
> 4th at mo c sect due 36 weeks but has threatened to come already fx he stays put till 36 weeks xx

fingers crossed he stays put for a few more weeks xx


----------



## 18singlemom2b

i was my mothers first and she had me at 36.5


----------

